# Focal CMS 50 problem



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all

Since a certain time, one of my focal cms 50 studio monitor has developed an intermitent problem where it will cut off occasionally. Well it's not 100% cutting off, if you stick your ear real close to it you can hear the signal being _very_ quiet. Sometimes the sound will just come back after a while in full swing very spontaneously without me doing anything for it to happen. It can be quite frightening haha!

I also found that if I deconnect the speaker cable and re insert it, it can sometime work to "unblock" it. The weird thing is that when I do that, the sound isn't coming back as soon as I plug the cable. It can still take like 5 minutes or more and it will pop in randomly.

I was figuring that someone here must know what kind of problem that is and how hard it would be to fix it myself??

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you talked to Focal about it yet? That's where I would start.


----------



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I brought the speaker to a store that's authorized to repair focal products and it was working fine once I got there! I could always bring it back and tell them to keep it so they can do tests on it, but I was intrigued by the nature of the problem and wanted to know if a DIY repair was possible.


----------



## Sangram (Dec 18, 2013)

Intermittent sound is usually due to dry solder joints or a loose connector somewhere. Maybe some shots of the inside would help, but be wary of damaging anything.

Dry joints usually look like this:


----------



## stiffandcold (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think I'm gonna open the speaker and mess with it finally. That's good to know though! Thanks


----------

